# EL Fall sneak peak and great article



## mac_aiken (May 31, 2012)

After reading this and seeing the images I am actually looking forward to an EL collection release for the first time in awhile.

  	I have been impressed with some of the changes under Tom Pecheux and it looks like things keep getting better.

  	http://www.trbusiness.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11412:tom-pecheux-and-estee-lauder-previews-new-season-pure-color-collections-in-paris&catid=8:international&Itemid=13


----------



## JulieDiva (May 31, 2012)

awesome...sounds amazing!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I'm looking forward to the new Gelee e/s!


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Thanks for posting this! I'm looking forward to the new Gelee e/s!


  Thank you for sharing!  Excited now!


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd seen an image of the shadow palette, but nothing else. This looks amazing- so bright and saturated, but still kind of Fall-like. I have to say that I prefer the image that Pecheux came up with for the campaign to the one that was eventually used- I find it more dynamic and more in keeping with the overall colour palette. 

  	Being a huge fan of both purples and vampy colours, I'm going to have to restrain myself...


----------



## strudel07 (Jun 22, 2012)

omg. i want <3


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder when this will hit counters. EL is usually one of the first with their collections every season.


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I wonder when this will hit counters. EL is usually one of the first with their collections every season.


	I seem to recall that's true up here, too. They had Modern Mercury out way before any of the others had their seasonal collections in place. I do hope that there is a sort of gradual release from a lot of these brands.
	My wallet wouldn't be able to handle it if they all came out at once.

  	With this one, I can seriously see myself buying pretty much anything (or everything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I'll need to see swatches or try everything out myself.


----------



## User38 (Jun 22, 2012)

highly recc the ls, the glosses and the punky el... I am wearing the Caotic currant gloss a lot now


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks pretty ! The summer collection is not bad, this one is even better. The eyeshadow palette is amazing !
  	Thank you for posting.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, I am so excited for the new gelee shadows!!!  And the lipsticks sound terrific, but I hope they've lost some of that fig taste/smell - it really puts me off. 

  	I love his artistry!


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2012)

Shypo said:


> Oh, I am so excited for the new gelee shadows!!!  And the lipsticks sound terrific, but I hope they've lost some of that fig taste/smell - it really puts me off.
> 
> I love his artistry!


  	I'm not a fan of the smell either, Shypo. I think it's partly because fruity scents in general tend to turn a bit rancid on me. I put up with it, because I really like the EL colours I have. Bitten Fig is one of my favourite reds ever.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh Gawd yes, don't get me started on that artificial fig smell!

  	Anyways, British Beauty Blogger has some awesome pics of the new Gelee e/s and some other items!
  	I recently got the palette from the summer collex- gorgeous - and am looking forward to the fall collex!

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/07/estee-lauder-pure-color-vivid-shine-new.html

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/07/estee-lauder-new-pure-color-swatches.html

  	I want the reddish-golden polish for sure!

  	If they would just change that tacky gold packaging...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2012)

The eyeshadow palette is really beautiful.
  	Thanks for posting, Tom Pécheux did a good work on this collection, which is not always the case.
  	I was told Fall collections here would arrive in August, EL is to be launched mid august for Europe, at least part of the collection.


----------



## andabri (Jul 14, 2012)

I really want the eye palette! Looks sooo beautiful.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the summer palette and it is AMAZING! Can't wait to get the fall palette.

  	US ladies, Nordstrom has this collection available now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2012)

HerGreyness said:


> highly recc the ls, the glosses and the punky el... I am wearing the Caotic currant gloss a lot now


 
  	I really want to try that Eyeliner!


----------



## MRV (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm def going to get some of the e/s. Beautiful colours! I have to start stalking the EL counter.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 15, 2012)

Some more fun pics of things to come (not my blog):  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/07/estee-lauder-new-pure-color-swatches.html


----------



## AniBEE (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the formula of the Gelee Powder Eyeshadows but I'll hold off as prefer to get the palettes rather then the singles at this price point liek the on from  Violet Underground Fall (but I'm not a fan of purple).  The Teal look gorgeous.


----------



## katred (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't wait to start seeing swatches from the Violet Underground part of the collection. I'm interested in the palette and all the lip products. Even the eyeliner looks kind of intriguing, but I find it's difficult to get a really deep black line from a pen-type applicator.

  	I'm jealous it's available already in the US, but I suppose I won't have to wait that long to get it here...


----------



## singer82 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any word on the new gelee shadows?  I def wanna check out the palette n the purple ls and gloss next month! That liner looks interesting. Wonder how well it works. EL has really been stepping it up lately


----------



## Anneri (Jul 18, 2012)

Well look at that!

  	the nail polishes: http://beaut.ie/blog/2012/sneak-pee...al-mania-nail-collections-are-headed-our-way/


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 19, 2012)

Saw the polishes yesterday. They are gorgeous and it would be hard for me to pick a single favorite.

  	Also finally saw the Violet Underground collection IRL yesterday. I bought the palette. It is so pretty and done in the same formula as Cyber Eyes shadows. The black seems to be matte and I can see this being used as a liner easily.

  	Very disappointed in the lipsticks thought. They don't look anything like the promo images. Cassis is not quite as dark (although I still loved it and may go back for it). The violet one is not violet at all. More like a purple tinged pink. It is pretty but not what I wanted/was expecting. I will get NARS Autumn Leaves l/s instead and look for a true violet l/s the next time I visit Inglot.

  	The l/g are very pretty and look like MAC Dare to Wear glosses.


----------



## katred (Jul 19, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> Saw the polishes yesterday. They are gorgeous and it would be hard for me to pick a single favorite.
> 
> Also finally saw the Violet Underground collection IRL yesterday. I bought the palette. It is so pretty and done in the same formula as Cyber Eyes shadows. The black seems to be matte and I can see this being used as a liner easily.
> 
> ...


  	Thanks MacAiken! I'm really disappointed to know that the lipsticks aren't as described. One of our members posted a picture of herself wearing the "violet" shade and it certainly didn't look violet in her picture. I can't imagine why they would approve artwork that was so misleading... Oh well, money saved...


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 20, 2012)

katred said:


> Thanks MacAiken! I'm really disappointed to know that the lipsticks aren't as described. One of our members posted a picture of herself wearing the "violet" shade and it certainly didn't look violet in her picture. I can't imagine why they would approve artwork that was so misleading... Oh well, money saved...


  	Katred, I thought of you when I saw these. We have the same taste in alot of things and I knew you would be disappointed as well. Love the NARS fall lippies though. Check out Autumn leaves for sure.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2012)

I picked up Violet Underground today, Punker Black eyeliner, black iris nail color.. I would have bought the lighter gloss (the name escapes me right now)  but the SA said they were out of stock due to pre-sales. They also seemed to be out of the new nail colors. I fell in love with the metallic shades. I didn't believe it because they weren't exclusive items or anything. She offered to order for me and the computer said it was in stock in the store so she said she'd call when the regular SA came in.  She called me later and said she had the polishes. I forgot to ask about the lipgloss.   In her defense, they were doing major remodeling in the store for the cosmetic area and she said they had to move everything 3 days ago.  5 lines were sharing counter space.  Everything was smushed together.  Funny, now that I think of it Mac was the only cosmetic line with a counter all to themselves.  I still haven't made it home to play with my goodies. Can't wait!


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up Violet Underground today, Punker Black eyeliner, black iris nail color.. I would have bought the lighter gloss (the name escapes me right now) but the SA said they were out of stock due to pre-sales. They also seemed to be out of the new nail colors. I fell in love with the metallic shades. I didn't believe it because they weren't exclusive items or anything. She offered to order for me and the computer said it was in stock in the store so she said she'd call when the regular SA came in. She called me later and said she had the polishes. I forgot to ask about the lipgloss. In her defense, they were doing major remodeling in the store for the cosmetic area and she said they had to move everything 3 days ago. 5 lines were sharing counter space. Everything was smushed together. Funny, now that I think of it Mac was the only cosmetic line with a counter all to themselves. I still haven't made it home to play with my goodies. Can't wait!


  	Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 22, 2012)

Found some swatches! :eyelove: omg the palette and lippy is GOREGOUS! They will be mine... http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=7696


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 22, 2012)

singer82 said:


> http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=7696


  	O.M.G. I so did not need to see this. Thanks!


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2012)

singer82 said:


> http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=7696


  	Well the lippy isn't as purple as I was expecting, but it does look like a very nice purplish magenta. That palette... wow... I can't believe the intensity of the colours!!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmmm... Wonder if the pink shadow is a dupe or close to infra-violet from EC? I hope so i can cross that off my list. Cause I am loving all the colors in the palette!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 22, 2012)

katred said:


> Well the lippy isn't as purple as I was expecting, but it does look like a very nice purplish magenta. That palette... wow... I can't believe the intensity of the colours!!


  I'm actually glad it's not full on purple. Don't think it would suit me if it was. But i def see you rocking one  the finish on it sounds divine


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2012)

.....OMG.....this palette is so pretty!!!


	Especially the pink e/s is to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






singer82 said:


> http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=7696


----------



## singer82 (Jul 24, 2012)

The new gelee shadows are on Macys.com! I just bought 4 of them. The green blue purple and magenta. Plus i want the purple palette so I'll have to cut my by request and electric cool lists.   Does anybody know when violet underground Will be on macys?


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2012)

More palette swatches... get 'em while they're hot! 

  	http://bloominbeautyblog.com/2012/07/24/first-look-estee-lauder-violet-underground-palette/

  	The more I see, the more I want it...


----------



## singer82 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link Katred! Looks amazing! I already know imma use the hell out of this this fall


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2012)

singer82 said:


> Does anybody know when violet underground Will be on macys?


  	Thanks for the heads up!  I really want to get some of these.  I want the green one especially.  I'm desperate for swatches though.  I noticed it's on the Bloomingdales site too.  I'm curious about that luminizer lipstick too.  Now reading some articles it sounds like there are two different finishes for this collection, vivid shine finish and cyber metallic finish.  I wonder about the difference.

  	Here are some swatches I did find:

  	http://www.atelierbeauty.com/2012/07/eotd-pop-goes-my-pistachio/

  	http://beaut.ie/blog/2012/new-estee-lauder-pure-colour-vivid-shine-collection/


----------



## AniBEE (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok I'm glad I didn't get the MAC EC collection of shadows, the Violet Underground Palette is coming home one way or another with me (hope it comes to Sears!)

  	The fact that the Gelée Powder EyeShadow are now permanent in a few shades also makes me happy. I wanted to get Cyber Pink!


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a few more eye shadow swatches!

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/07/estee-lauder-new-pure-color-swatches.html

  	Plus swatches from a new lipstick line... Man, they've been pretty quiet most of the year but they are pulling out the stops something huge this quarter. 

  	By the way, has anyone tried their reformulated blushes? With what's happening at Mac and with the exchange rate, it's a toss-up which is more expensive in Canada right now...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2012)

And some swatches of the polishes:

http://bluebell81.blogspot.de/2012/07/notd-estee-lauder-bete-noire-paris-nail.html

  	I think everything I've seen until now looks and swatches amazing!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 31, 2012)

I got to play with the new shadows, lipsticks and polishes. They do not disappoint. I picked up Arctic Sky e/s. Hard to describe but the name is appropriate. It has blue and lavender and pink and gold. Or at least that is how the swatch shows on my hand. The lipsticks remind me of the Dazzle lipsticks. The Gunmetal one would be great for smoking out other colors.


Anneri said:


> And some swatches of the polishes:
> 
> http://bluebell81.blogspot.de/2012/07/notd-estee-lauder-bete-noire-paris-nail.html
> 
> I think everything I've seen until now looks and swatches amazing!


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I got to play with the new shadows, lipsticks and polishes. They do not disappoint. I picked up Arctic Sky e/s. Hard to describe but the name is appropriate. *It has blue and lavender and pink and gold.* Or at least that is how the swatch shows on my hand. The lipsticks remind me of the Dazzle lipsticks. The Gunmetal one would be great for smoking out other colors.


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2012)

That sounds gorgeous!

	I really hope that these will be available here too because I would love to ge a few!


mac_aiken said:


> I got to play with the new shadows, lipsticks and polishes. They do not disappoint. *I picked up Arctic Sky e/s. Hard to describe but the name is appropriate. It has blue and lavender and pink and gold.* Or at least that is how the swatch shows on my hand. The lipsticks remind me of the Dazzle lipsticks. The Gunmetal one would be great for smoking out other colors.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 1, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I got to play with the new shadows, lipsticks and polishes. They do not disappoint. I picked up Arctic Sky e/s. Hard to describe but the name is appropriate. It has blue and lavender and pink and gold. Or at least that is how the swatch shows on my hand. The lipsticks remind me of the Dazzle lipsticks. The Gunmetal one would be great for smoking out other colors.


  What's the base color of arctic sky? I got a few of the es's but can't find swatches of that one


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2012)

singer82 said:


> What's the base color of arctic sky? I got a few of the es's but can't find swatches of that one


  	I picked up Arctic Sky too- it's incredible! The base is a lovely cornflower blue with a bit of a lavender tinge, but the shimmer throughout it is really pink and golden/ champagne coloured. The feel of the products is wonderful, so I don't think you'd go wrong with any of the colours. This one is just particularly unique. The texture on the black one was gorgeous too, but I'm holding out for the palette.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know if this info has been mentioned but here are some tidbits I picked up yesterday at a Macy's EL Counter.

  	Not all Macy's will get Violet Underground. Only select stores will and I don't know which ones those are. None of the Seattle ones closest to me are getting it. Chances are if your Macy's doesn't have it on counter by now, they won't get it. Try EL online when they put it up or NM or Nordies.

  	Vivid Shine collection : The lipsticks are going to be perm (yay!). The lip luminizers are LE so if you are lusting for the Gunmetal one get it while you can. The eyeshadow shades listed as cyber metallic shades will be perm but the colors listed as vivid shine ones are LE.


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2012)

FYI, for those of us in Canada, Violet Underground launches here in September and will be exclusive to The Bay.


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for that. The last time I got a set I order online but it showed up at Sear 2 months later, I'd like to save the $12 and get it in person. Give me something to look forward too picking up.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I don't know if this info has been mentioned but here are some tidbits I picked up yesterday at a Macy's EL Counter.
> 
> Not all Macy's will get Violet Underground. Only select stores will and I don't know which ones those are. None of the Seattle ones closest to me are getting it. Chances are if your Macy's doesn't have it on counter by now, they won't get it. Try EL online when they put it up or NM or Nordies.
> 
> Vivid Shine collection : The lipsticks are going to be perm (yay!). The lip luminizers are LE so if you are lusting for the Gunmetal one get it while you can. The eyeshadow shades listed as cyber metallic shades will be perm but the colors listed as vivid shine ones are LE.


  	Thanks for the information.  I'm hoping Bloomies gets the Violet Underground glosses.  I'm still confused as to the difference between the the shadows in the Vivid Shine collection.  Are the finishes the same?


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's an Arctic Sky pic. I applied it damp on my lids for more intense colour and then dusted it dry up almost to the brow. Please don't mention the hair. It was super hot and I spritzed it with water just before taking the photo. I probably should have thought to look in a mirror...


----------



## MACina (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous katred!

  	Arctic Sky is so pretty...I really hope that we will get these eyeshadows here.I need this one and a few other shades.



katred said:


> Here's an Arctic Sky pic. I applied it damp on my lids for more intense colour and then dusted it dry up almost to the brow. Please don't mention the hair. It was super hot and I spritzed it with water just before taking the photo. I probably should have thought to look in a mirror...


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 4, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I don't know if this info has been mentioned but here are some tidbits I picked up yesterday at a Macy's EL Counter.
> 
> Not all Macy's will get Violet Underground. Only select stores will and I don't know which ones those are. None of the Seattle ones closest to me are getting it. Chances are if your Macy's doesn't have it on counter by now, they won't get it. Try EL online when they put it up or NM or Nordies.
> 
> Vivid Shine collection : The lipsticks are going to be perm (yay!). The lip luminizers are LE so if you are lusting for the Gunmetal one get it while you can. *The eyeshadow shades listed as cyber metallic shades will be perm* but the colors listed as vivid shine ones are LE.


  	Yes, I came to this thread to say that I noticed these were back at the counter when I went in today to look around.  What a pleasure to know that they are now perm!  I missed out on them when they were out previously as LE.  They are SO lovely!


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 5, 2012)

Another quick update. I have been told that limited stock of the Violet Underground lip products have been shipped to the stores. Especially in regards to the lipglosses. Both are beautiful and alot of counters have already sold out of Rebellious Violet. If you have your heart set on them for fall, don't wait. Get them now while you can.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> Another quick update. I have been told that limited stock of the Violet Underground lip products have been shipped to the stores. Especially in regards to the lipglosses. Both are beautiful and alot of counters have already sold out of Rebellious Violet. If you have your heart set on them for fall, don't wait. Get them now while you can.


 
  	Thanks for the info!  I ended up in Nordstrom's yesterday due to the nail polish sale.  I asked the EL SA why did they have the lipgloss listed as available in store when I came the first day of the sale and was told it was soldout.  She said they had come in late.  I ended up getting both of the glosses.  I just got nervous that the other stores wouldn't get it.  EL has so many new products out right now.  It was a bit overwhelming.  It was kind of like a Mac launch!


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 6, 2012)

How do you like them? I broke down and ordered Rebellious Violet directly from EL but I haven't received it yet.


Icecaramellatte said:


> I tried Arctic Sky on my hand yesterday and it looked pink on me!  I will pick this up soon along with Pop Pistachio.  I don't know what other colors I will get if any.  But these 2 were tops on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!  I ended up in Nordstrom's yesterday due to the nail polish sale.  I asked the EL SA why did they have the lipgloss listed as available in store when I came the first day of the sale and was told it was soldout.  She said they had come in late.  *I ended up getting both of the glosses.*  I just got nervous that the other stores wouldn't get it.  EL has so many new products out right now.  It was a bit overwhelming.  It was kind of like a Mac launch!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> How do you like them? I broke down and ordered Rebellious Violet directly from EL but I haven't received it yet.


  	I like them.  They are little more sheer than they were in the store.  When I tried them on, the SA gave me a lip brush type applicator but the gloss itself comes with a doe foot applicator.  But they both give nice coverage.  I actually thought they might be too strong color wise but not so with the doe foot.  I guess the applicator really does affect the look of the gloss.  Do you have any of the sequin finish glosses?  They have a really strange applicator and give opaque coverage.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Heres my swatches of a few of the LE gelee shadows. The Magenta and Green are my fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are swatched wet.






  	L-R Magenta, Pop Pistachio, Electric Orchid, Ultra Marine


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the swatches singer!!!

	Magenta is just stunning....and I do also love Electric Orchid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





singer82 said:


> Heres my swatches of a few of the LE gelee shadows. The Magenta and Green are my fav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singer82 (Aug 7, 2012)

MACina said:


> Thank you for the swatches singer!!!   Magenta is just stunning....and I do also love Electric Orchid


  You're very welcome sweetie


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 8, 2012)

singer82 said:


> Heres my swatches of a few of the LE gelee shadows. The Magenta and Green are my fav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Must have Pop Pistachio!  Are you wearing it in your avatar?  Maybe I can skip the purple Mac Electric Cool shadow. This one looks similar.


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 9, 2012)

Err ... wasn't going to get singles but Ultra Marine is the type of blue I like (leans a bit green). I think an online order is in order know.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 10, 2012)

Cant really remember exactly. But I think so.


Icecaramellatte said:


> Must have Pop Pistachio!  Are you wearing it in your avatar?  Maybe I can skip the purple Mac Electric Cool shadow. This one looks similar.


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2012)

The Color Vivid Shine Collection is now available at the german EL online store and,if you believe it or not,there are only 4 (!!!!) eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cyber Pink,Cyber Gold,Cyber Teal and Cyber Ruby!!!

	Not even one of the super pretty colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And of course no Gunmetal lipstick!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've heard Macys wont be getting Violet Underground, anyone know if thi is true?


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2012)

Temptalia just posted a review of the palette:

  	http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-violet-underground-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches

  	I have to say, I always sit up and take note when a blogger who sees as many beauty products as she must calls something the best palette she's seen in years...


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 16, 2012)

Only certain Macy's will get it (don't know which ones). I posted about it earlier.


katred said:


> Temptalia just posted a review of the palette:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-violet-underground-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches
> 
> I have to say, I always sit up and take note when a blogger who sees as many beauty products as she must calls something the best palette she's seen in years...


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder if the magenta e/s in the palette is close to the Magenta e/s from the Color Vivid Shine Collection.

*mac_aiken*.....do you happen to have both and can compare them?



mac_aiken said:


> Only certain Macy's will get it (don't know which ones). I posted about it earlier.
> Agreed. BTW I broke down and got the Magenta e/s and Dressed to Kill n/p last week. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the would be pretty darn close. Probably only a hair off in tone considering that magenta is a hard shade to get in pigment so they probably use the same base tone. But I get the feeling that  Magenta is going to be cool toned from other swatches I've seen. ^_^


  	I was a good girl an only got Ultra Marine and Cyber Pink in my order. Free shipping will actually show up on Monday for me as the distribution warehouse is in the GTA.


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you very much!

	That would be great because the magenta e/s is the only e/s I would get the palette for.But now I will try to get the Magenta e/s from the CVS Collection.



AniBEE said:


> I think the would be pretty darn close. Probably only a hair off in tone considering that Magenta is a hard shade to get in pigment so they probably use the same base tone. ^_^


----------



## singer82 (Aug 16, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> Only certain Macy's will get it (don't know which ones). I posted about it earlier. [COLOR=0000FF]Agreed. BTW I broke down and got the Magenta e/s and Dressed to Kill n/p last week. Both are gorgeous.[/COLOR]


  I meant macys online actually


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2012)

I just found it on the Bloomingdale's site.  I have been checking this site for it fairly often as I was looking for the gloss but I ended up finding it at Nordies after all.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im so irritated. I tried calling about if it will be available online at macys of course they didn't know. I tried emailing but they don'thave a choice just to ask a question. Anyone know where i can find out?


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 19, 2012)

I do have both and they are not really alike. The single seems to have a bit of duochrome and is a bit brighter. Both are beautiful though!


MACina said:


> I wonder if the magenta e/s in the palette is close to the Magenta e/s from the Color Vivid Shine Collection.
> 
> *mac_aiken*.....do you happen to have both and can compare them?


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 19, 2012)

Given it's limited availability in their stores they may not carry it online.


singer82 said:


> Im so irritated. I tried calling about if it will be available online at macys of course they didn't know. I tried emailing but they don'thave a choice just to ask a question. Anyone know where i can find out?


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you mac_aiken!

  	That is good to know because I will definitely try to get the single then.Duochrome + brighter sounds perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mac_aiken said:


> I do have both and they are not really alike. *The single seems to have a bit of duochrome and is a bit brighter.* Both are beautiful though!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn  It's the only way I could purchase anything from it. I'm so bummed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mac_aiken said:


> Given it's limited availability in their stores they may not carry it online.


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 20, 2012)

You know you pale when Ultra Marine look like a darker richer peacock blue on your skin. lol
  	http://www.warpaintandunicorns.com/2012/08/estee-lauder-pure-color-gelee-powder.html


----------



## Shypo (Aug 21, 2012)

The palette is so gorgeous!!  I love the texture of these shadows and am so happy to see that Pecheux has turned things around for this brand.  I also had to have the gloss.......


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 1, 2012)

My sister picked up the e/s palette and Chaotic Currant l/g.

  	I picked up the Violet Crush l/s but I'm going to go back for the Rebellious Violet l/g.

  	This lippie is gorgeous!

  	It may kick my lemming for hot pink lippies to the curb!


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2012)

We finally got this collection on Saturday. I went to check out the single e/s (all 4 of them!) and came out with Violet Crush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















all day!

  	And today too! It's the ultimate purple for me: enough pink and especially enough blue.


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2012)

Forgot to ask: those of you who have the gel e/s - do you think they are comparable to EDES? Do you recommend them?


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 3, 2012)

MRV said:


> We finally got this collection on Saturday. I went to check out the single e/s (all 4 of them!) and came out with Violet Crush!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, Me too!

  	My sister has a blog & we are going to post this lippie on it.

  	We are so crazy - I told her since I didn't want to use my l/s yet, we would go back to the mall & swatch it & post swatch on blog.

  	SAD!

  	Violet Crush is so pretty I don't want to spoil the l/s by using it yet!

  	Here are our arm swatches of both l/e lippies ? l/g:










  	Of course they are much more richer and pigmented than these iPod touch photos show.

  	These were taken indoors @ EL counter under store lighting.


----------



## meta18 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm so desperate to know - when is this collection being launched in Australia?


----------



## singer82 (Sep 13, 2012)

Could someone cp the palette and violet crush lipstick? The only way for me to pay is through paypal right now and none of the sites use Paypal. It would mean so much. I just can't get my mind away from them!


----------



## singer82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to Ohsojaded for doing a cp for me! You are amazing! Can't wait to get the eye palette n lipstick :eyelove:


----------



## OhSoJaded (Sep 19, 2012)

singer82 said:


> Thanks to Ohsojaded for doing a cp for me! You are amazing! Can't wait to get the eye palette n lipstick


 You're welcome. I got an additional one to give as a gift but loved it so much, I opened the palette up and used it on myself! Oops! Haha, I'll have to go back and buy one more, b/c I know my cousin will LOVE this! 

Don't forget to send me the shipping info!


----------



## singer82 (Sep 20, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> [COLOR=9933FF]You're welcome. I got an additional one to give as a gift but loved it so much, I opened the palette up and used it on myself! Oops! Haha, I'll have to go back and buy one more, b/c I know my cousin will LOVE this! [/COLOR]  [COLOR=9933FF]Don't forget to send me the shipping info! [/COLOR]


  Lol that's awesome!  Doing it right now


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

I got Violet Underground palette and it's amazing  I like the fact there are neutral colours as well as bright ones.. I got compliment on makeup when I wore these eyeshadows.. I love this palette))


----------

